# UKRAINE - Stadium and Arena Development News



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*This thread will be mostly about small or medium NON Euro-2012 stadiums. *


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*Zaporizhya stadium, completed in 2006*

Capacity 11883





































Some pics by our forumer Raven


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*Sumy stadium, opened a couple of years ago.*
Capacity: 30,000 (not small, but since it's not a Euro stadium, and is located in a non-important medium-small sized city, it's suitable for this thread).


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

*Ternopil, Stadium "Centralnyi" capacity 18 500.*


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

*Stadium "Naftovyk" Okhtyrka, 10 500 *
It's due to be refurbished and expanded, the owners are currently going to play in Sumy.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ nice find, I've never even heard of that town


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Ivano-Frankivsk stadium "Rukh", currently under renovation/reconstruction

Final capacity: approximately 20,000


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

The town isn't big it's population is around 50 000, but the club is owned by Ukrnafta, so financing is not a problem, currently Naftovyk is going to move to Sumy, as the new season starts in 4 weeks. So quite soon we can expect a very decent stadium there...


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

Recent picture of "Rukh" stadium in Ivano-Frankivsk


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

*Stadium "Fiolent", Simferopol, capacity 5 000*


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

^^ 
That one should be in the cutest/funniest stadiums thread of a few weeks back... Fantastic.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*Vorskla (Poltava) stadium*

Capacity: 25,000










More than a nice stadium for this team, imho


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

New "Metallurg" Stadium u/c in Makeevka

Capacity 24 000
VIP 750


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Some high class stadiums there, especially the last one. Ukraine has got a lot of potential.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I like alot of the stadiums, there so different!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*RSK Olimpyjskyj, Donetsk
Capacity 25 500 
Last reconstruction: 2003*

*Plans*: will get a roof early next year


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*Kryvyj Rih

Capacity: 29 872
*


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*Khmelnytsky "Podolje"

Capacity: 10500*


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

A pic of Sumy stadium with full capacity reached


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

A nice, small Ukrainian stadium, completed in 2006. Football specific. Local team "Metalurh Zaporizhia" plays here.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

salaverryo said:


> If that's socialism, then the US is a socialist country. Most American stadiums are municipal, that is to say, they're owned by the cities. And where do the cities get the money to build them? From taxes. And who pays taxes? The cities' visitors & the cities/counties' residents.


America, like every single other country in the world, is a mixed economy (capitalism and socialism). However, this particular practice is called purely socialistic.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

VelesHomais said:


> We need more businessman competing to buy football clubs, I don't want the government to be involved in any of it at all,


You know it isn't one or the other, the favoured and best model is the member association, government ownership leads to football being manipulated (like in the former eastern bloc) but ownership by individuals leads to it becoming arbitrary and mean it relies to heavily on individual investment, especially when football doesn't need it. 



VelesHomais said:


> America, like every single other country in the world, is a mixed economy (capitalism and socialism). However, this particular practice is called purely socialistic.


If i am not mistaken being ukrainian your viewpoint is going to be slightly tarnished by what you may have experience during your life time.

The facts are that part of the reason we have government is to provide essential services (Transport, health, education, police etc) and things for public benefit (parks, libraries etc). Sport and Entertainment are for the benefit of the public and if they can't be facilitated in a city without private investment then of course the government should intervene and invest especially when it can also levy a tax that can pay for it. The investment is as much for the benefit of the citizens as the owners of said club...

Anyway I like the fact kharkiv have a modern stadium and it will likely bve filled, but I hate the track and see no place for it in a modern football stadium.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

bigbossman said:


> You know it isn't one or the other, the favoured and best model is the member association, government ownership leads to football being manipulated (like in the former eastern bloc) but ownership by individuals leads to it becoming arbitrary and mean it relies to heavily on individual investment, especially when football doesn't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am aware of the governments role. Building and managing stadiums is not an essential service and should function on private basis. There's a difference between providing public sport facilities and building a stadium for professional football, the former is essential for kids growing up, while the latter is a business and should be treated as such. Government businesses are inefficient and have no place in modern world.


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

metros11 said:


> Never in our lifetime.


hno:


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> My firm belief is that government shouldn't be involved in anything that doesn't absolutely require it (like police, for instance), everything that can be private, should be private.


I like the way you think.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Found this nice pic of Slavutych Arena. Unfortunately, I do not know who the author of the photograph is. Very cozy stadium.


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

VelesHomais said:


> Unfortunately, I do not know who the author of the photograph is.


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20889724 It's Shakhtar's photographer Valeriy Dudush


----------



## Mykhaylo (Apr 24, 2008)

DNIPRO-ARENA THE BEST!!!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

vanbasten said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20889724 It's Shakhtar's photographer Valeriy Dudush


Thanks. He's very good!


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Donbass Arena is just awesome!


----------



## Mykhaylo (Apr 24, 2008)

DNIPRO-ARENA!!!!


----------



## Mykhaylo (Apr 24, 2008)

KY-KY!!


----------



## vony91 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone have any new updates on ivano frankivsk and ternopil,any of the stadiums finished yet?


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

What are top5 sports in Ukraine?Football is for sure nr 1 but other sports?


----------



## rus (Nov 20, 2009)

likasz said:


> What are top5 sports in Ukraine?Football is for sure nr 1 but other sports?


Sport in Ukraine is now in full decline, except for football. The once popular sports (hockey, volleyball and handball) almost died, the league is very weak, there is no funding. Basketball is still alive, but is at a lower level than in neighboring Poland and especially Russia.


----------



## STEN15 (Oct 16, 2008)

Donbass Arena 52 000 (Donetsk)



















Dnipro Arena 32 000 (Dnipropetrovsk)



















Slavytich Arena 12 000 (Zaporijja)



















Metalist Stadium 42 000 (Kharkiv)



















Stadium Uvileynuy 26 000 (Symu)



















Lemberg Stadium 34 000 (Lviv)



















Prokopenko Arena 35 000 (Odessa)



















NSK Olimpiuskiy 70 000 ( Kyiv)


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv (Olympic Stadium) - 69,004*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk (Donbass Arena) - 51,504*



























































































SemX


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv Arena - 33,500 *




























More


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa (Prokopenko Arena) - 34,858*





































More


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipro Arena (Dnipropetrovsk) - 31 004*










Before the match








by bets


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv* 

update


bumagnik said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Yuvileiny Stadium (Sumy) - 25 830*










25/05/2011
Ukrainian Cup 2010-2011, Final
Dynamo Kyiv - Shakhtar Donetsk 0-2
































































http://shakhtar.com/ru/news/17331


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Вчера комментатор Илья Казаков так нахваливал этот стадион во время матча,словно говорил как о каком-то чуде в строительстве стадионов.Мне лично стадион понравился,но у него есть значительный недостаток - далекое расположение трибун от поля.На протяжении почти всего матча было видно только белые стены,окружающие поле.Возможно,кому-то покажется это не существенным,подумаешь стены,когда такие трибуны,но атмосферу убивает напрочь.


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

this Yuvileiny Stadium looks very american IMO


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv Arena*




























http://stadion.lviv.ua/ru/lviv_stadion_construction_photo_28_05_2011


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donbass Arena*









Author ValeriyDudush


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Metalist Stadium*

new football field





































http://metalist.ua/gallery/571.html


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa (Prokopenko Arena)*





































http://fan.chernomorets.odessa.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=956&st=80


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Vandoren said:


> Вчера комментатор Илья Казаков так нахваливал этот стадион во время матча,словно говорил как о каком-то чуде в строительстве стадионов.Мне лично стадион понравился,но у него есть значительный недостаток - далекое расположение трибун от поля.На протяжении почти всего матча было видно только белые стены,окружающие поле.Возможно,кому-то покажется это не существенным,подумаешь стены,когда такие трибуны,но атмосферу убивает напрочь.


Между прочим стадион старше всяких Арен:cheers:
По-моем он был первым построенным в Украине стадионом,с такой большой вместимостью


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv* :cheers:










by general_kosmosa


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*


Skysteel said:


> Kyiv.NSC Olympic
> Installing seats
> New seats will be have some different colors





NMAISTER007 said:


> Here are more and larger images


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*
Installation of one of the largest displays in Europe
*103.36 sq. m*


lyolik said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*









http://dumskaya.net/news/fotostadion-013279/

The new project of the facade of the stadium





















































http://www.chernomorets.odessa.ua/club/news/4852/


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

Obolon Stadium is football stadium in the city of Kiev, Ukraine. 5,200 seats.
It is the home ground of FC Obolon Kyiv.
The stadium is located in the northern fringes of the city, close to the Kiev Metro railway station Heroiv Dnipra.
The stadium was opened in October 2002 with a Ukraine Premier League game which saw Obolon play against Kryvbas.
In late 2006 construction began on the northern stand and the work was completed in the summer of 2008. This stand added 3,000 additional seats.
The ground will be used as a training facility for Euro 2012.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


Arditi said:


> New photos by Kirfan 26/06/2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*

new football field





































http://www.metalist.ua/gallery/619.html


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

классная поляна!!!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Alex_Riccio said:


> классная поляна!!!


Еще бы)) На него Ярославский потратил 3 млн. евро...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*

23 June








http://www.avianews.com/airlines/pas/2011/kiev_lvov_uia.htm


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*



Shulc said:


> http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/lviv_stadion_photos_by_daily.lviv.ua_09_08_2011


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Lviv


lpftv said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*


adeaide said:


>


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

same colours in Lviv like in Kyiv ? To be honest I don't like it - maybe it suits Kyiv, although I am not a big fan of the pattern, but in Lviv I was expecting sth different - I thought they were suppose to be green.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


Arditi said:


> http://timer.od.ua/?p=99545
> 
> The owner of the club promises that even this year will be played the first football match on the new stadium :cheers:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Installation of the seats in Lviv


Mr.Greenfield said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Reconstruction of Sports Palace "Druzhba" in Donetsk (4 103)*






































































































































































































http://terrikon.com/posts/92823































































http://terrikon.com/posts/92711


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://video.untc.ua/euro-2012/en/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*














































http://fan.chernomorets.odessa.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=956&st=100


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv will soon begin to build an ice palace for hockey*









http://hc.lviv.ua/newslviv/1347.htm


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://nsc-olymp.com/en/gallery/august-2011






by taras1986


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

*Euro 2012: Ukraine's goal*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



















Evening...









http://video.untc.ua/euro-2012/en/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*3D panorama of Odesa stadium* by El Fuego

http://megaswf.com/serve/1167366


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*




«2011-08-28» repetylo 


















http://stadion.lviv.ua/ru/Lviv_stadion_photos_29_08_2011



pyvovarcyk said:


> more


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/view/354265/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*


Mr.Greenfield said:


> :cucumber::cucumber::cucumber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


Arditi said:


> 10.09.2011 by Kirfan
> 
> *The roof is almost ready*
> 
> ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Arena "Druzhba" (4,100) in Donetsk after reconstruction*














































http://hcdonbass.com/home/club/arena?lang=ru


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*

_Facade_


pyvovarcyk said:


>


_Grass_


pyvovarcyk said:


> 16/09/2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*





































http://fan.chernomorets.odessa.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=956&st=100&p=64759&#entry64759


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

Odesa good stadıum


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

:cheers:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/donbassarena/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian President visited Olympic Stadium in Kyiv*























































http://nsc-olymp.com/ru/news/318-president-visit-2011-09-23


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Stadium "Scythian" (4,240) in Lviv.* One of the training bases for Euro 2012.














































http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/skif_stadium_Lviv_photos_22_09_2011


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*






























































http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/Lviv_arena_photos_22_09_2011


pyvovarcyk said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*


Mr.Greenfield said:


> Some Photoshop from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv* (Photoshop)


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


Arditi said:


> New photos from official site
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Arditi said:


> facade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*








http://www.record.xl.pt/Futebol/selecoes/euro_2012/interior.aspx?content_id=720698


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's my vid of the opening ceremony of the Kyiv Olympic stadium


----------



## zajf (Jan 3, 2005)

adeaide said:


> http://euro2012.ukrinform.ua/upload/iblock/120/1209b2c95ecfc927caf374840ad66954.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

I have question about holes in the roof. Are they cover by some transparent material or not? What with rain?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

zajf said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have question about holes in the roof. Are they cover by some transparent material or not? What with rain?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*



























































































http://dailylviv.com/?page=euro_photo&subpage=10_10_2011


----------



## zinbol (Oct 12, 2011)

mmm nice one stadium.
what about hotels?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> *Olympic NSC opening ceremony, October 8, 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


master_klon said:


> *19.10.2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*














































http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/night_photos_Arena_Lviv_by_Zirka_and_Jodie_Foster_25_10_2011


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


Voron said:


> Фото з офіційного форуму Чорноморця. Автор - Т А Н Ц О Р.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Alex_Riccio said:


> *"Arena Lviv" - is now open! PHOTO!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Metalist Stadium*

New lighting system




































http://www.metalist.ua/news/3150.html


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Training base in Lviv*





































http://stadion.lviv.ua/ua/stadium_SKIF_Lviv_photos_27_10_2011


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

Where is this training facility located in Lviv? Was there previously a small stadium that was remodelled?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*


vanbasten said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/tags/донецк/users/grishin-genn/view/647536/?page=85&how=week


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

metros11 said:


> Where is this training facility located in Lviv? Was there previously a small stadium that was remodelled?


Information here


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

Harisson said:


> Information here


Thank you Harisson.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

New Stadium in Lutsk

(will be the same design as the Sheriff Stadium)


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Stadiums for Euro 2012*


kapitan_bomba said:


> ...and Ukraine by night


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*


andriy1988 said:


>


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


Arditi said:


> http://dumskaya.net/news/chernomorec-i-prezident-fotoreportag-015941/


----------



## zonq84 (Aug 5, 2009)

zinbol said:


> mmm nice one stadium.
> what about hotels?


It's stadium thread, hotels are in a different one.


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

zonq84 said:


> It's stadium thread, hotels are in a different one.


Its related to Euro 2012 preparations, so its a good question. This is a stadium thread, but it's good to know how the fans will be accommodated. 

I have heard that there is enough hotels that are 5 stars, but Poland & Ukraine are being pressured to build more 3 star hotels. The majority of tourists for Euro 2012 will want to stay for a few weeks, and it is unlikely they will want to spend all their money to stay in these 5 star hotels. Tour money is spent on more important things like :drunk:


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

^^
Desna Chernihiv stadium








Source


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The Ukrainian Government has announced that the domestic Premier League (UPL) will restart play on August 23, with stadia to be equipped with air raid shelter facilities amid the ongoing conflict with Russia.

Matches will be played in Ukraine, but without spectators present at venues, which will be adapted to cater to the country’s current circumstances. The Ministry added: “There must be a place for shelter near the stadiums, equipped to all standards.

“During air raids, matches will be stopped – football players, coaches and the entire staff must quickly go to the shelter. The presence of representatives of local military administrations, medical teams and the State Emergency Service is mandatory.”









Government sets out restart plan for Ukrainian Premier League


The Ukrainian Government has announced that the domestic Premier League (UPL) will restart play on August 23, with stadia to...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------

